# Limited Ingredient and Grain Free



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Does Limited ingredient always mean grain free? 
I'm looking online and it states that limited ingredient just means usually consists of one protein. 
But does it also mean grain free?
Also the 1st ingredient in the dog food is sweet potato and than the protein (salmon) should I be concerned?
Haven't bought the food yet but I want the dogs on a new protein other than chicken. And have decided to just use the same brand. But the chicken is "Grain free" variety and the salmon is "Limited ingredient" variety
Jr needs to be on a Grain Free which is my main concern.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Is Junior allergic/intolerant of a certain grain? Look at the ingredients of both your present food, and the one you want to switch to. Llmited ingredient is NOT grain free usually. But do look at the ingredients and see. Is junior sensitive to sweet potato? Good luck.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

I honestly don't know what grain exactly but I know he stopped itching when I put him on Grain Free dog food about 3 years ago. 
I bought the lamb, same brand. I had a second person look at the ingredients, a worker from Petsmart and she said it contains no grains. I just looked at both list of ingredients (I didn't think about that before hand) but basically the lamb formula has the same ingredients as the chicken one. So it should be a easy transition in about a couple weeks. 
I know sweet potato is high in fiber and Jr doesn't seem to do well with higher fiber food but then again I could be wrong. The food he does well is at 6% and the one he will try soon is at 6.5% which isn't much of a jump. 
I also found interesting that the lamb has less calories than the chicken. Which will be no issue with Jr. 
My goal is to be able to rotate between at least 2 different flavors (hopefully) of the same brand. But I understand sometimes their tummies just can't handle the food too well. Which Jr specifically had this issue years ago.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Limited ingredient and grain free are 2 different things, but there are dogs foods out there that are both. Acana has lines of limited ingredient and single ingredient foods that are grain free. PetSmart doesn't sell Acana, but if you buy things on Amazon, it can be bought on Amazon. Also, if you have a Pet Supplies Plus close to where you live they carry Acana. It's an excellent brand I would feel comfortable feeding my dog if I fed kibble. I would not feed a dog food that the first ingredient is sweet potato though. I'm not opposed to sweet potato -- I bake a sweet potato in the microwave for Lulu these days about every other day as a snack (takes her 2 days to eat it with me giving it out as a treat), and she practically does back flips for it--loves it, but I wouldn't like it as the main ingredient in the food I feed her.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

That is definitely a very high quality dog food. But I definitely can't afford the kibble. 
Yeah I found that interesting. But the one I bought yesterday it was lamb. It's just the salmon recipe that has sweet potato has a first ingredient for a reason I really don't understand.


----------

